# Wives Noodles - Help Needed!



## Kathleen (Jul 24, 2020)

I love trying new things.  While at the Asian market, I bought a pack of Wives Noodles that was located in the refrigeration section.  After considering what to do with them, I resorted to Google.  I still have no idea what to do with the noodles.  

Has anyone used Wive's Noodles or know what to do with them?  Without any other ideas, I'm going to resort to making them into sesame noodles.  Not a bad idea, but I'd really like to know more about these noodles and what they are actually used for.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jul 24, 2020)

That doesn't sound familiar to me.  What kind of fresh noodles are they?  Egg, rice, another grain?


----------



## Just Cooking (Jul 25, 2020)

They are more commonly known as Shanghai Noodles.

Many ways to use them. I keep them in the freezer.. 

Ross


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 26, 2020)

Here are some links found through Google after I typed in Wife's Noodles:

https://www.daringgourmet.com/shanghai-noodles/

https://cooking.nytimes.com/recipes/1016942-spicy-pan-fried-noodles

Seeeeya: Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 26, 2020)

LOL - I typed Wives Noodles in Google and came up with 


Wives Noodles - Help Needed! - Discuss Cooking - Cooking ...www.discusscooking.com › forums › wives-noodles-he...​


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 27, 2020)

pepperhead212 said:


> That doesn't sound familiar to me.  What kind of fresh noodles are they?  Egg, rice, another grain?



I honestly do not know.  They do not look like egg noodles.  Not translucent.  Almost like a thinner udon noodle.



Just Cooking said:


> They are more commonly known as Shanghai Noodles.
> 
> Many ways to use them. I keep them in the freezer..
> 
> Ross



"Many ways to use them."  Tell me more!  Please!



Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Here are some links found through Google after I typed in Wife's Noodles:
> 
> https://www.daringgourmet.com/shanghai-noodles/
> 
> ...



Thanks.  That is pretty much what I got when I googled.  I'm looking for what they are and how to use them beyond that.



dragnlaw said:


> LOL - I typed Wives Noodles in Google and came up with
> 
> 
> Wives Noodles - Help Needed! - Discuss Cooking - Cooking ...www.discusscooking.com › forums › wives-noodles-he...​



That is funny.  

They do not list ingredients.  So I am a bit lost on how to use them.  And I have never been a huge fan of the Shanghai Noodle recipes I've tried in restaurants.


----------



## Silversage (Jul 27, 2020)

I trieda new recipe from a Diane Henry cookbook.  Chicken Forestiere.  Chicken Thighs carrots, mushrooms, onions, in a Madiera cream sauce.  The flavors were great, but it seemed very overcooked to me.  The carrots had no texture.  It reminded me of crock pot cooking.  I'll make it again, but cut back on the time and add the carrots only for the last 10 minutes.


----------



## Lisa B (Jul 27, 2020)

Could you use them for jjajangmyeon? Or are they too thin? They look very similar to what I use but I couldn't quite tell from the images. 

If they are too thin, they may work for dandan noodles. 

Hopefully someone here will have tried them, but either way, please let us know how they turn out!


----------



## taxlady (Jul 27, 2020)

Silversage said:


> I trieda new recipe from a Diane Henry cookbook.  Chicken Forestiere.  Chicken Thighs carrots, mushrooms, onions, in a Madiera cream sauce.  The flavors were great, but it seemed very overcooked to me.  The carrots had no texture.  It reminded me of crock pot cooking.  I'll make it again, but cut back on the time and add the carrots only for the last 10 minutes.



Was this post supposed to go in the supper thread? https://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f104/supper-monday-2020-july-27-a-105200.html


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 28, 2020)

Lisa B said:


> Could you use them for jjajangmyeon? Or are they too thin? They look very similar to what I use but I couldn't quite tell from the images.
> 
> If they are too thin, they may work for dandan noodles.
> 
> Hopefully someone here will have tried them, but either way, please let us know how they turn out!



Both of these look promising!  Thanks!


----------

